# Cough makes thyroid hurt



## jenful1979 (Apr 29, 2011)

2 weeks post glow explode today! Anyway, I have have a little cough and when I do my thyroid hurts...wondering if that's normal? I called my mom just to talk, and the first thing she asked was, are you okay? Because honey your voice sounds a lot different. Just wondering if this is the norm?


----------

